# number to use to go straight to voicemail?



## Maggie B (1 Apr 2007)

Hi,
I know this was answered before but cant find it, what number do you use for the 085 mobile to go straight to voicemail.


----------



## Ciadan (1 Apr 2007)

Well I know with 086 & 087 you just dial 086-5-xxxxxxx or 087-5-xxxxxxx and it brings you straight to voicemail.


----------



## GeneralZod (1 Apr 2007)

It is the same with Meteor. 085-5-xxxxxxx to go straight to voicemail from another phone.

Link - [broken link removed]


----------



## Maggie B (1 Apr 2007)

many thanks.


----------



## Maggie B (1 Apr 2007)

Hi,
I have tried leaving a voice mail on a 085 mobile by using the 5 in front of number but it does not work (have used it in past with 087/086) after I dial the number ie; 085 5xxxxxxxxxxx the number that comes up has 08 at the end of it which is not part of the number I dial, then there is a voice message asking if I want to leave a message for another person,(it is not possible to leave a message for person intended).


----------



## Crunchie (1 Apr 2007)

The 085 5xxxxxxx definitely works for Meteor but it was suggested in a previous thread on this topic it only can work if the Meteor customer has their voicemail set up.


----------



## GeneralZod (1 Apr 2007)

That's correct. Here's the relevant bit from the web site.

Getting set up

To use voicemail customers need to set up their free mailbox. To do this they freetext the word "MAIL" to 50102.


----------

